# Spiral Doily Crochet



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

mkjfrj of Knitting Paradise asked if someone could decipher this pattern. As promised... I am sending my notes. Please let me know if any of you who wanted the instructions make it.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Very lovely. reminds me of sea shells.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have made this and it sits on my dining room table.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> mkjfrj of Knitting Paradise asked if someone could decipher this pattern. As promised... I am sending my notes. Please let me know if any of you who wanted the instructions make it.


It Is A Purchase Pattern! --
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2
Fractal by Essi Varis ©2012


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Download the instructions from my photo where it says "Download"


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

They all are just lovely. Haven't done much crocheting lately-- but that is interesting.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Again - As Many Has Already Said On The Other Thread ----

*It Is A Purchase Pattern ! It Is Under Copyright Protection ! *

Pattern can be purchased here -- 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fractal-2
Fractal by Essi Varis *©2012*


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,fantastic work.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank-You so much Anni329,
From the first time I saw this unusual and beautiful doily I had thought about trying to figure it out but...well I never got any further than that.
Thanks to you I plan on giving it a try.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Beautiful wish I could make it.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Again - As Many Has Already Said On The Other Thread ----
> 
> *It Is A Purchase Pattern ! It Is Under Copyright Protection ! *
> 
> ...


I am not sure this person should be selling it - It is from a magazine -
Moje Robotki - www.kej.wroc.pl - I looked it up when someone showed the colored one


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Again - As Many Has Already Said On The Other Thread ----
> 
> *It Is A Purchase Pattern ! It Is Under Copyright Protection ! *
> 
> ...


This was where I purchased my pattern.


----------



## Marilyn Dietrich (Mar 1, 2013)

Please send me the instructions. I would love to try making this.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks you for these notes. I have crocheting from the graph and your notes will help a lot.
BTW, the graph is not a $$ pattern.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hit the "Download" button at the top of the photo for the instructions.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> mkjfrj of Knitting Paradise asked if someone could decipher this pattern. As promised... I am sending my notes. Please let me know if any of you who wanted the instructions make it.


Yours is just perfect! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Amazing pattern


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

The instructions are in the "Download" just above the photo


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

This is a photo and a chart found on Pinterest. It is not copywrite and I added my own notes as to the stitches.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you Anni329, I have saved it and will make it in the New Year, even though it is tempting to try to start it now.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> mkjfrj of Knitting Paradise asked if someone could decipher this pattern. As promised... I am sending my notes. Please let me know if any of you who wanted the instructions make it.


This is beautiful & the perfect size for a table runner gift I promised a friend. Is the download the right instructions or did you write them differently? If so, I would love your interpretation of the pattern.

Thank you!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful doily. Wish I could crochet that well.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Very pretty; thank you for the pattern


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

The download are my notes based on the chart


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> The download are my notes based on the chart


Thank you very very much!


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Again - As Many Has Already Said On The Other Thread ----
> 
> *It Is A Purchase Pattern ! It Is Under Copyright Protection ! *
> 
> ...


Hey galaxycraft or anyone else out there I'm wondering, caus that's pretty cool...how do you highlight certain text and/or make the text larger like you do? Thanks


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Want to say thanks again, Anni. I'm getting along well with this doily and am enjoying making it.


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Good Golly.... Miss Molly! You have come a long way. How wonderful and it looks GREAT


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Interesting how many ravelry patterns are available for purchase that have 2,3,6,more pictures of the project marked with the maker's name and the copyright symbol. I am sure just making the item in a different color doesn't make it a copyright item, but each different knitter/crocheter shows the copyright symbol.

if the pattern was from a magazine, seems to be the same issue. And that doily is visible in many places on the internet, i searched a few nights ago.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Interesting how many ravelry patterns are available for purchase that have 2,3,6,more pictures of the project marked with the maker's name and the copyright symbol. I am sure just making the item in a different color doesn't make it a copyright item, but each different knitter/crocheter shows the copyright symbol.

if the pattern was from a magazine, seems to be the same issue. And that doily is visible in many places on the internet, i searched a few nights ago.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

LindaBlueCat said:


> Interesting how many ravelry patterns are available for purchase that have 2,3,6,more pictures of the project marked with the maker's name and the copyright symbol. I am sure just making the item in a different color doesn't make it a copyright item, but each different knitter/crocheter shows the copyright symbol.
> 
> if the pattern was from a magazine, seems to be the same issue. And that doily is visible in many places on the internet, i searched a few nights ago.


What's your point? This doily pattern is from a "chart" found on the internet WITHOUT a copyright.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

My point was in response to galaxycraft's repeated response to the numerous posts on previous pages. But i still wonder how someone makes a project from a pattern, posts it on the pattern page, and it shows as a copyright item. Just wondering.

i know the original notice was based on writing notes for a chart from another source.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

LindaBlueCat said:


> My point was in response to galaxycraft's repeated response to the numerous posts on previous pages. But i still wonder how someone makes a project from a pattern, posts it on the pattern page, and it shows as a copyright item. Just wondering.
> 
> i know the original notice was based on writing notes for a chart from another source.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Some of you are out of line on the copyright issue. If I look at something and figure out a way to make it......One is perfectly within their rights to make their own creation. Even if it looks very near to something someone else made.

Anni329, your spiral looks great! And thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

This is beautiful. I used to make all kinds of doilies years and years ago. I love them. My favourite was the pineapple pattern, but this spiral pattern had my heart, too.


----------



## LindaBarnes (Mar 26, 2016)

where did you find the pattern would love to try making it!


----------



## irishsmitty (Apr 20, 2011)

Love the pattern, will try and make it. Thank You.


----------



## drek (Oct 3, 2016)

I would think the person on Ravelry claiming credit and charging for this pattern is the one in the wrong. 
I visit Portuguese, Polish, and other foreign craft sites frequently, and this pattern and variations of it have been published in several of their magazines. I applaud the lady who took time to "de-code" the chart to help those who cannot read charts . I taught myself to read these charts because of the stunning patterns I have seen on these foreign sites. Now I find it annoyingly slow to read a written pattern...but still do , as there are some gorgeous older patterns out there not charted.


----------



## Lavender Liz (Oct 6, 2014)

Anni329 said:


> mkjfrj of Knitting Paradise asked if someone could decipher this pattern. As promised... I am sending my notes. Please let me know if any of you who wanted the instructions make it.


How do you complete the opposite side? I'm not a chart reader. Need to learn.


----------

